# Flyboys



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Watched it tonight and thought it was pretty good, worth a rental but not a purchase IMO. I use to love these kind of movies when I was a kid.

I probably would not have even watched it, but some friends of ours came over and brought it with them... figured why not. I initially thought to myself that it might be a boring movie. Two hours and ten minutes later I was giving it a thumbs up.

It's based on the fighter pilots of the early 1900's, when planes were first used in war, I believe WWI. It has a pretty good storyline, somewhat predictable, but I suppose it's the best they could do considering what the movie was about. Acting was first rate, PQ was good and SQ obviously got a good work out. There were a few good explosions and a lot of machine gun fire. Every time they fired off the propeller to start the planes I jumped... aggravated me, but kept me away early on... :huh:

:3stars:


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I've been on the fence about this one. I read some decent layman reviews, but then Roeper had it on his list of the 10 worst of 2006.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

*Flyboys on DVD*

Well I finally got around to renting this one after I'd been through all of the others at the redbox... so I was hoping for some mediocre entertainment and bracing for one of those 'what the **** was I thinking when I rented this' movies.

I was pleasantly surprised! This has got to be one of the most entertaining movies I've seen in a long time. The story was uplifting and appropriately dramatic at times and the flying scenes were a lot of fun to watch. Great score and some impressively suspenseful moments. I'm glad I stumbled across this one.. surprised it didn't do better.


----------



## jvc (Jul 15, 2007)

I really enjoyed this movie.
I usually recommend this as a demo disc too. The dogfight scenes have some very good surround action.


----------

